# Perfectly Patina'd Hawthorne



## iswingping (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello all, 

I've owned this beautiful bike for years and never have been able to peg the year it was built.  I have recently joined this site for knowledge and to document a military bike I've just acquired.  If someone can help me put a date of birth on "Rusty", I would appreciate any assistance.

Thank you,
Josh


----------



## jpromo (Aug 29, 2014)

Built by HP Snyder; they started this frame in '59ish and used it until about '68 or so. I'd peg it on the late end, around '65-68 judging by features.


----------



## krateman (Aug 30, 2014)

I hope you will restore it or at least refurbish it with a repaint and re-chrome. Tank bikes rule.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

at least get some oil on that chain! :eek:


----------



## iswingping (Aug 30, 2014)

*Ha ha*

Agreed.  This bike could use some attention.  Mostly oil and grease.  I'm considering putting a clear coat over it the preserve it at it's current state.  It doesn't get much use the past few years as I have a 5 year old who is very close to, but not yet riding her two wheeler and my new to me Swingbike has been hogging all of my seat time.

Thank you for the manufactures info and comments.


----------

